# "Fear the Walking Dead"



## CWOLDOJAX

Did anyone watch the premier episode of Fear the Walking Dead?

I felt it was a bit bland, although I understand that they were primarily introducing the characters.

Ironically, (or typically - if you're from California), that the druggie had a better sense of what was happening than the sober folks.


----------



## Mish

I did watch it. I was a little disappointed probably because I was so excited. I do understand that they had to do some character building in the first episode. We are spoiled with action on tv now!!! I was like...BRING ON THE ZOMBiES!!! KILL! Kill! KILL!!! . I'm looking forward to watching the next couple of episodes where the SHTF!!



PS...REMIND ME TO WATCH IT NEXT WEEK!!! lol I'll forget!!


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> I did watch it. I was a little disappointed probably because I was so excited. I do understand that they had to do some character building in the first episode. We are spoiled with action on tv now!!! I was like...BRING ON THE ZOMBiES!!! KILL! Kill! KILL!!! . I'm looking forward to watching the next couple of episodes where the SHTF!!
> 
> PS...REMIND ME TO WATCH IT NEXT WEEK!!! lol I'll forget!!


Mish, 
Try DVR'ing the show.

I thought it was OK. I'm confident that the action will ramp up quickly.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Mish,
> Try DVR'ing the show.
> 
> I thought it was OK. I'm confident that the action will ramp up quickly.


You so smart!! BUT, that means I will have to remember to DVR it!! Who's going to remind me to do that?!!


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> You so smart!! BUT, that means I will have to remember to DVR it!! Who's going to remind me to do that?!!


(Slippy looks for that jar of acid to splash in his eyes so he has an excuse to exit this labryinth of "mishness" but decides to answer anyway)

James m.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> (Slippy looks for that jar of acid to splash in his eyes so he has an excuse to exit this labryinth of "mishness" but decides to answer anyway)
> 
> James m.


LOL 
Who's going to remind James? 
OK, I'm done!! hehe


----------



## PCH5150

I watched it, since I've watched Walking Dead since day 1. I thought it was good. They had a tough job of being an "introductory" episode of a situation that the audience already knows the outcome of. They set up the main characters, we saw a few zombies already, the action will ramp up quickly! Looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Hemi45

I liked it enough and will keep following the story. I feel sorry for those poor schmucks with their bullet buttons and ten round mags


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Hemi45 said:


> I liked it enough and will keep following the story. I feel sorry for those poor schmucks with their bullet buttons and ten round mags


Good point - I forgot to count the rounds when the cops were shooting the walker at the freeway exit. 

I also noticed that some zombies had eyes that resembled Marilyn Manson's rather than those Atlanta zombies:


----------



## Medic33

the unequal pupils represent brain damage-not zombification.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

So far its a good visual demonstration of how society breaks down. Dregs of society start to die and disappear, the government withholds truth to withhold a panic, schools begin to close, rumors run rampant on the internet and the gravity of the situation slowly becomes reality for everybody.

I wish they would have a group of preppers involved in the show


----------



## Michael_Js

We watched it, last night, on DVR. it was just OK in my opinion. My feeling, I know, it's early, is that we will still never know how the "virus" started...so, although they "could" do a good job showing the breakdown of civilization (as was mentioned above), they may just blow through stuff as a filler until Walking Dead starts in Oct. we'll keep recording and watching it, for now...


----------



## Seneca

I'll have to keep an eye out and, see if I can catch it later. 
Z nation is back on in Sept. and the walking dead should be starting a new season pretty soon. Zombies galore...hehehehe


----------



## James m

They said one of the actors on the new one is terrified of the zombies. He says they look too real, maybe he said about his dreams too.


----------



## Sasquatch

Hemi45 said:


> I liked it enough and will keep following the story. I feel sorry for those poor schmucks with their bullet buttons and ten round mags


Let me clear up a little confusion about gun owners in California. To start, there are more than you would think. Next, the people that do own guns in CA know how stupid the laws are in CA. Now with that being said let me move on to Geography! CA is bumping uglies with a little state known as Nevada. In fact it is only a short 4 hour drive away. In Nevada you can get pretty much anything. ANYTHING! Did I mention anything? Now I would never go over to Nevada for anything except to do a little gambling and maybe see one of their world class shows. But I would suppose there are those that might go there to pick up various other things. Just a guess.

As for the show, I thought it was okay. A little slow but I'm going to give it a chance to pick up before I write it off.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Seneca said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out and, see if I can catch it later.
> Z nation is back on in Sept. and the walking dead should be starting a new season pretty soon. Zombies galore...hehehehe


What is Z nation? Nevermind I'll google it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Something else that the original show sort of touched on but never really brought into play is the problems street gangs and outlaw mcs would cause. Being this one is in LA they have a prime opportunity.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I thought it was a good show for the beginning, yes, character development has to start somewhere and that can be tedious. But we all know Rick and Daryl, now we have to learn who the good guys are here too. As to the cops and 10 rd mags. those folks don't have to live by those silly rules. LEO has all the _standard_ capacity mags they want. One thing I liked were the subtle things that came up that were in the background. shadows of people in parks (which we all ignore as homeless) missing posters, lots of helicopters overhead.

As a (unfortunate) resident of this city, most of those things especially helicopters is quite normal. I know many of you are from other cities or more rural areas (which I wish I was at, and I am working on that) so that type of activity is very unusual for you, but normal here. I have seen quite a bit in my life here, the riots, and all kinds of assorted goodies over the years. We you look out your front window and are seeing muzzle flashes from the upstanding young gentlemen across the street having at each other, you start to get immune, and then throw in the earthquakes, lots of fun here.

Just FYI I am writing a short non fiction story about my experience during the riots, sort of an after action report and a critique. No judgement on the causes just the action I took with my family. Hope to post it soon, my SHTF experience for real. No "what if" scenario there.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Dirk Pitt said:


> ...
> 
> Just FYI I am writing a short non fiction story about my experience during the riots, sort of an after action report and a critique. No judgement on the causes just the action I took with my family. Hope to post it soon, my SHTF experience for real. No "what if" scenario there.


WELCOME to the forum (I know I'm late at that). I used to live in Glendale and worked in Burbank back when the Hillside Strangler was the big story.

Real SHFT experiences are extremely valuable to the rest of us. Looking forward to reading yours.


----------



## Sasquatch

toolmanky said:


> I wish they would have a group of preppers involved in the show


I don't because you know they would make them out to be a bunch of bumbling idiots that shoot first and ask questions later. You know, kinda like most other shows do.


----------



## Billy Roper

Last night was the season finale, but they're saying they will do a second season. I agree that it would be nice to see how preppers are portrayed, or those who aren't sheep, whether militia or street gangs, but I did like seeing how things fall apart as the military tries and fails to maintain order locally. It's just hard for me, in the Ozarks, to empathize too much with people in El Lay.


----------



## MI.oldguy

I was surprised Travis grew some finally.going to re-watch like I always do.


----------



## RedLion

The show is ok if you consider that it is made by liberals. I still lol thinking about travis putting his eye brow on the scope of the Barret. Lol, scope eye and broken bone waiting to happen.


----------



## turbo6

I've only watched the first 2 episodes. Season 1 of Walking Dead was probably my favorite, so my exceptions are high, but I doubt it will compare.


----------



## Hemi45

My wife is one of them ... a lib, not a walker. I appreciate how this show, more so than the original, has opened her eyes to the 'thin veneer of civilization'.


----------



## Billy Roper

And how quickly supplies and tempers and patience run out, right? That's a good educational tool. Mixed marriages sometimes can work out, lol.


----------



## RedLion

Hemi45 said:


> My wife is one of them ... a lib, not a walker. I appreciate how this show, more so than the original, has opened her eyes to the 'thin veneer of civilization'.


Lol. Sometimes I wonder if trying to have a rational discussion with a walker would be more productive?


----------



## turbo6

Watched a bit more, and I kinda like it. Much better than I thought it would be at least.

The premise of it is good as I liked the time period when society is beginning to collapse, as that is the main allure of these apocalypse type stories. Of course, it's interesting to see a different angle - a larger metropolitan area vs mostly rural GA. The original explored this a bit, but it's more abridged. 

Nothing wrong with a little mindless entertainment sometimes.


----------



## Slippy

RedLion said:


> Lol. Sometimes I wonder if trying to have a rational discussion with a walker would be more productive?


Bill O'Reilly show has a thing where one of the producers, Jesse Waters does a segment called WatersWorld. He interviews walkers. Its pretty good, sad but good.


----------



## Billy Roper

Jay Leno used to have a similar segment called 'Jaywalking'. It demonstrated how ignorant most citizens are, too. Just remember that the next time you get excited about an allegedly freedom-defending candidate: anything that can crawl into a voting booth has just as much electoral power in a democracy as you do. And that's just if the system ISN'T rigged. Ain't it fun?


----------



## IprepUprep

I watched all six eps. I think - they portray good points... especially the ignorance of the masses... When my friends and I are all watching the show (re-running them) we discuss "preps" and "how's and what to do's" -- It keeps the ideas flowing. We also make a game out of the shows... like - what small prep/survival skills are they showing in the eps... like - tin can and string as a small barrier - how to filter water in a plastic bottle - growing food, procuring meds - etc. We all watch for stuff like that. Its not just the walking dead, and fear the walking dead shows... its others as well.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I like the addict being more in tune with the problems. My pot head buddy knows everything going down on the big bad streets here. All 3 of them. Including the paved one. 

I like TWD and I enjoyed this little mini series. I doubt an army dude would offer up his 50 cal to a civilian to shoot something but I guess one never knows.


----------

